# comment accéder à un NAS synology derrière neufbox



## sioux (14 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je suis totalement ignare sur les réseaux et ai besoin d'aide.
OS Léopard et Lion. En local, j'accède à mon NAS synology, mais je ne parviens pas à le faire via internet.
J'ai suivi les renseignements donnés dans ce post :http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/neufbox-et-nas-synology-pour-acces-a-partir-dinternet-756462.html

Je me suis inscrit sur www.no-ip.org (y ai fait add host), ce qui m'a donné un nom de domaine pour l'IP de ma box, le statut est bien normal.
Sur la box, j'ai redirigé les ports 20, 21 et 5000, et 5005 vers les mêmes du NAS.

mais rien n'y fait. ai-je oublié quelque chose sur la box?
Dans un navigateur, si je saisi IP externe avec ou sans :5000, connexion impossible.

Sur la neufbox, il y a un onglet dyndns. j'ai bien essayé de créer un nom de domaine chez eux, mais je n'y ai rien compris.

ça fait 2 jours que j'y suis et je craque


----------



## mattoto (14 Décembre 2011)

sioux a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis totalement ignare sur les réseaux et ai besoin d'aide.
> OS Léopard et Lion. En local, j'accède à mon NAS synology, mais je ne parviens pas à le faire via internet.
> ...



salut, pour ta redirection de port, je pense que c'est correct, en revanche as tu installer l'add de No-ip pour qu'il rafraichis ton IP externe?

tu as vérifier ton coupe-feu?... j'avais eu ce genre de problème sous Ubuntu, mais derrière une livebox, je n'avais pas simplement installer l'add de No-IP  c'étais con, mais bon


----------



## butaff (15 Décembre 2011)

bonjour,
et merci pour ton info *mattoto*

Sioux ne peut plus se connecter au fofo (il a été banni mais ne sait pas pourquoi - sans réponse à ce jour). Je suis un de ses amis et comme il m'a bien aidé sur mon mac, je vais essayer de continuer pour lui.

Peux tu nous expliquer ce que c'est que "l'add de No-ip" pour franchir l'ip externe ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h32 ----------

le test sur canyouseeme.org dit que les ports sont bien ouverts


----------



## butaff (16 Décembre 2011)

je suis allé sur un forum sfr, et à priori, la neufbox de sfr ne gère correctement que le service dyndns :mouais:
Mais pb, car sur ce site, je ne parviens pas à créer gratuitement un nom de domaine.
Quelqu'un sait il comment faire ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h04 ----------

je crois que je viens de trouver ton add on chez no-ip : "Dynamic DNS Update Client for Mac"

Nous allons essayer et mettre un tuto pour ceux que ça intéresse - si ça fonctionne


----------



## butaff (16 Décembre 2011)

ça ne change rien


----------



## zoubi2 (17 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir,

"_Dans un navigateur, si je saisi IP externe avec ou sans :5000, connexion impossible_"

Depuis quel endroit essayez-vous l'IP externe? Si vous essayez derrière la box ça ne marchera pas (loopback = la box s'appelle elle-même, ce qu'elle ne sait pas faire).

L'iP public de la box (ou son petit nom donné par NO-IP) doit être attaqué *de l'extérieur*.


----------



## sioux (17 Décembre 2011)

tu as raison zoubi2, je regardai via le sfr public de la box, et je n'étais donc pas à l'extérieur 

pour résumer, j'ai redirigé sur la box vers mon NAS :
les ports 548 pour afp mac, 21 pour ftp, 5000 pour l'accès gestion NAS et 7000 pour un accès via mon navigateur. 
Tout fonctionne parfaitement, sauf que l'IP de la box change régulièrement, et que je dois avoir un hostname pour avoir la bonne IP.
Malheureusement pour ceux qui sont chez sfr (si vous avez le choix allez voir ailleurs), la box ne gère (actuellement) que dyndns qui maintenant oblige à mettre sa carte bancaire pour "tester gratuitement 30 jours".
J'ai contacté sfr, qui me dit ne pas fournir d'IP fixe à ses abonnés. 

voilà, bon WE à tous


----------



## zoubi2 (19 Décembre 2011)

"_Malheureusement pour ceux qui sont chez sfr (si vous avez le choix allez  voir ailleurs), la box ne gère (actuellement) que dyndns_"

Ouaip...

Je dirais:

1) Ne pas activer l'option DynDNS dans la box
2) Aller prendre un nom de domaine (gratuit) chez NO-IP
3) Installer sur le Mac leur "Dynamic DNS Update Client for Mac" comme signalé par butaff.

Moi je n'ai pas de box mais un Netgear qui gérait DynDNS. Et ça s'est mis à débloquer ==>

- j'ai désactivé le "DynDNS" dans le routeur
- j'ai installé "l'updater" de DynDNS sur mon Mac ==> aucun pb


----------



## doudee (19 Décembre 2011)

zoubi2 a dit:


> "_Malheureusement pour ceux qui sont chez sfr (si vous avez le choix allez  voir ailleurs), la box ne gère (actuellement) que dyndns_"
> 
> Ouaip...
> 
> ...



Bonsoir,
Il est vrai que sfr et mac ne cohabitent pas bien ensemble, surtout de puis osx lion


----------



## sioux (19 Décembre 2011)

zoubi2, tu me donnes un petit espoir ...

j'ai bien fait les manip dont tu parles, sauf  : l'updater de DynDNS.
où trouves tu ce soft, ou quelle manip est-ce ?


----------



## zoubi2 (20 Décembre 2011)

Euh... Je crois comprendre que tu as eu un nom pour ton NAS chez NO-IP ?

Dans ce cas, il faut installer sur ton Mac l'updater de NO-IP, pas celui de DynDNS 

Tu le trouveras ici: http://www.no-ip.com/downloads.php?page=mac


----------



## sioux (20 Décembre 2011)

c'est ce que j'ai fait ... il faut maintenant que je regarde de l'extérieur, et comme je parts demain matin pour une semaine .... ça attendra.
dans tous les cas, merci pour le tuyau et bonnes fêtes de fin d'année


----------

